# Relocation to Monterrey



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,
This is my first post here on the forums. I plan to be henging out here alot before and after the relocation. I am relocating to Mexico for work, however I am bringing my Fiance, her 7 year old, and our 18 month old child. My future wife and her child are from Puerto Escondito originally. We are waiting to get married till be get to Mexico, then it will be much easier to get her papers fixed up so we can go back and forth as we please in the future. I speak spanish somewhat fluently so I do not have any issues there.

I am in the design and manufacturing business and our Mexican partner company is in MTY. The timeline looks like I will be moving possibly at the end of the year. Although I do business in DF quite a bit also, MTY seemed more of a safer family oriented place without the BIG CITY living. I am very excited about this move for a few reasons; Expand my carreer, culture, learnings, and for my Faince to start off on a better foot.

I don't have any huge questions right now, however I will have some coming up in the next few weeks/months as my relocation proposal gains more ground with the leadership group at my company.

Thiis site has some great information.

thanks

Chupacabra


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Glad that you have already found it useful.


----------



## Mexprax_GDL (May 10, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Mexprax_GDL (May 10, 2010)

Hi conorkilleen,

welcome to the forum. Hope you have a great time in Monterrey!


----------

